# Solved: How much data will I need?



## tjuk

Hi, I'm not too clued up on data usage on mobiles.....

How much will I need for a contracted phone per month for occasional usage?

*Social networking, maps and browsing.*

I won't be streaming music/videos or films, so what sort of bundle would be ok for me?

Thanks.


----------



## prunejuice

What is being offered to you? Prices?


----------



## tjuk

I'm looking at the £10-15 mark.

It's more the data amount I'm not sure of, will I need 250mb, 500mb or 1gb or more for my intended use?


----------



## TerryNet

If you are talking about AT&T in the US you can use their information about typical data usage for Music, videos, browsing, etc. (Verizon and others also have these calculators to help you estimate); and I would advise that their 300 MB/month would probably be sufficient; and you can change your data plan at any time and they will generally let you do it retroactively.

You are probably in the UK, and I have no idea what plans are offered there.


----------



## tjuk

Yes I'm in the UK, I was thinking 500mb would be ok.
Obviously if I can get more for less, I will!

I'll have a look for a calculator online, and take it from there.

Thanks.


----------



## Farmgirl22

Do you know how much data you currently use? That will help you get a good starting point. Also, have you looked to see how much the overage fees are? On the smaller plans, companies will sometimes make the overage fees cost as much or more than the plan you purchased. (Ask me how I know  )

Personally, I know that I wouldn't even bother with a plan smaller than 1GB/month. Our plan gives us 5GB, and even without videos/streaming, we (which is mostly me  ) use it all every month. See if you can find out how much you are currently using though, and go from there, with the fees, it's often cheaper to buy more than you need than not enough and go over.


----------



## 1002richards

Hi tjuk,
Don't overlook Tesco's price plans in your search, also got an award from Which? ... more info: http://phone-shop.tesco.com/tesco-mobile/

Richard


----------



## tjuk

*Farmgirl22* I don't have anything to go on, I'm on PAYG now, just text and calls.
I'm after a bundle of texts and a bit of calltime, which they are all generous enough for
my use, it's just the internet bit. As I said at the top, maps, a bit of browsing and Tweeting
FB etc, that sort of thing. 
I've no idea how much I'd use just "wandering around" on the net? I'll obviously get as much as I can in my budget, but don't really
 think I'll need loads, as I don't intend streaming films....I have a big telly indoors! 

*
1002richards* A friend had recommended the blue and white emporium. 
Can't stand the place tbh, but a good deal's a good deal, and the Missus will always find something to spend Clubcard points on!


----------



## 1002richards

tjuk said:


> *... **1002richards* A friend had recommended the blue and white emporium.
> Can't stand the place tbh, but a good deal's a good deal, and the Missus will always find something to spend Clubcard points on!


Yes, that empire is ubiquitous! 

(p.s. I've no personal link to them b t w)


----------



## Farmgirl22

tjuk said:


> *Farmgirl22* I don't have anything to go on, I'm on PAYG now, just text and calls.
> I'm after a bundle of texts and a bit of calltime, which they are all generous enough for
> my use, it's just the internet bit. As I said at the top, maps, a bit of browsing and Tweeting
> FB etc, that sort of thing.
> I've no idea how much I'd use just "wandering around" on the net? I'll obviously get as much as I can in my budget, but don't really
> think I'll need loads, as I don't intend streaming films....I have a big telly indoors!


I do much of the same things as you--I don't stream Netflix or anything like that either, and I/we use every bit of the data plan every month. And, it's not just the stuff you know you use, there's also computer updates, printer updates, downloading new programs/apps, etc., and those suck up bandwidth too, but you might not think as much about them. A lot of places offer a flexible "change your plan whenever" type of service, maybe that's what you should look for. Then you can start with 1GB, use your internet as normal, see how much you typically use over 3 months and then adjust accordingly. Our service has always given us a courtesy call when we've reached 75% of our limit, ask potential providers if they offer that service or at least offer a way to track your usage.

When we first signed up for Sprint, they told us that our 5GB plan would download like 700 emails, OR watch 7 movies that were an hour long--not both--so if you only did 1GB you'll discover pretty quickly it's not as much as it sounds like you think it is. Especially if you end up watching a couple of YouTube vids--they're so ubiquitous that we don't even think about them, but I know I get links to them in my email on a regular basis, and they suck up bandwidth.

Anyway, sorry for the novel, it's just that we've been there, done that, and it sucks if you aren't prepared!


----------



## TerryNet

> there's also computer updates, printer updates, downloading new programs/apps, etc.


Whoa there, Farmgirl22. Seems to me you gotta be using your cellular data as your primary or only internet access and tethering other devices.  There has been no indication that tjuk expects to do so. I think he expects to use cellular data similar to the way I do--when I cannot use a computer (or other device) with my cable internet access and cannot use my "pocket computer" with a free Wi-Fi hotspot.


----------



## Farmgirl22

TerryNet said:


> Whoa there, Farmgirl22. Seems to me you gotta be using your cellular data as your primary or only internet access and tethering other devices.  There has been no indication that tjuk expects to do so. I think he expects to use cellular data similar to the way I do--when I cannot use a computer (or other device) with my cable internet access and cannot use my "pocket computer" with a free Wi-Fi hotspot.


 Yes, we do only have a wifi hotspot as our internet connection, and I thought that was what he was asking about. My apologies if I was confused. 

But, I will say that it will surprise most people how much data they actually use--whether on the computer at home or on their phone, so that part is still worth taking into consideration.


----------



## TerryNet

> But, I will say that it will surprise most people how much data they actually use--whether on the computer at home or on their phone, so that part is still worth taking into consideration.


Absolutely!  At least we've given him kinda both ends of the spectrum to consider.


----------



## tjuk

TerryNet said:


> Absolutely!  At least we've given him kinda both ends of the spectrum to consider.


Certainly have! (Though I'm none the wiser, but lets blame me, not you.)

I just want a 'phone to be a 'phone, with a bit of internet, I'm 45, it's not an extension of my arm! 

Looks like I might need more than I first thought though, I do get a few Tube links, so good shout *Farmgirl22*. 

I think it's a suck it and see thing, month by month, thanks for your input guys, and girls.
That's an ^^^English thing, stop smirking at the back in the 'States!

Tony.


----------

